# QLD: 29/03 - On the Board



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Its about that time of year when the longtails start to show. We chased these cruel bastard fish under pedal for 6 hours last weekend when they were busting up all over the place. With smaller baitballs the fish sounded before you could reach them. Only two money shots the whole day and dropped both.
Fired up, I launched in the dark today with a big slimy on a wire rig and a 3" plastic on the other rod. About an hour in the plastics rod screamed and 20 mins or so later a fat longie came aboard. 








It went 12kgs and was just over a metre. Its stomach was empty. :shock: 
Its always good to get that first for the season under the belt.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Paulo ,

Very nice size too for the opener !!!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Paulo, we were looking for them today too. nothing up here


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Paulo.

Good to see some reward for your effort. I trolled around for a few hours but not a touch. Hopefully there's a few more to come.

Joel


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top fish Paulo, soy and wasabi?


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work Paulo. I'd love to get the TI out there one of these weekends with you and have a crack at my first LT. If your heading out on an upcoming weekend and you don't mind us coming along let me know and we'll see how we go.

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paulo said:


> Its always good to get that first for the season under the belt.


Paulo always good to start any season off well, and hope it's a good sign for the future mate.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Niiiiiice Paul
looks like it may be a good season this year


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice longtail mate, been dreaming of them since april 13 2012 when I hooked my first, gotta get out to moffats again soon.
hopefully off to a good start of the season.
wayno


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. It took me two weeks to get one to the boat last year. I dropped the first four, one after a 50 min battle.
Tuna steaks marinated in chilli lime and black pepper last night, Chris. Sashimi with swiss cheese and an avo and chilli salsa on Jatz crackers tonight.
Tony, you're always welcome to join us. We are having another crack in the morning. I have to work most Saturdays for the next two months. :twisted: PM me next time the weather looks good and youre ready to go.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

paulo said:


> It took me two weeks to get one to the boat last year.


WOW! I've heard they fight hard but that's just crazy!!!!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulo said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone. It took me two weeks to get one to the boat last year. I dropped the first four, one after a 50 min battle.
> Tuna steaks marinated in chilli lime and black pepper last night, Chris. Sashimi with swiss cheese and an avo and chilli salsa on Jatz crackers tonight.
> Tony, you're always welcome to join us. We are having another crack in the morning. I have to work most Saturdays for the next two months. :twisted: PM me next time the weather looks good and youre ready to go.


I just polished off some ceviche (a central american seafood cocktail made with raw fish in fresh lime juice, worcteshire, soy, coriander, onion and capsicum) with doritos.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Good Fish Paulo, you must like tuna. 
Our cat would love me to bring one home.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooh yeah you guys have me salivating, send some tuna south will ya!


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

BIGKEV said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > It took me two weeks to get one to the boat last year.
> ...


Bazinga!! Very funny Kev. :lol: That was on 2lb string. I love a fight.



carnster said:


> I just polished off some ceviche (a central american seafood cocktail made with raw fish in fresh lime juice, worcteshire, soy, coriander, onion and capsicum) with doritos.


Im going to google that one Chris. Sounds delicious.




killer said:


> Good Fish Paulo, you must like tuna.
> Our cat would love me to bring one home.
> Cheers
> Killer.


I love to catch them. The big ones go ballistic. Eating them is the icing on the cake. Too good for the cat. Thats what mac tuna are for. :twisted:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

carnster said:


> I just polished off some ceviche (a central american seafood cocktail made with raw fish in fresh lime juice, worcteshire, soy, coriander, onion and capsicum) with doritos.


Im going to google that one Chris. Sounds delicious.

I just googled it and this is probably the closest that i saw

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-d ... ipe=103423

I pretty much make it as i described, you leave it marinated in the lime juice overnight. It is sort of like a dip for the chips, but you don't dip, rather you eat the ceviche out of a bowl or cup with a spoon and eat the chips with it at the same time. Just ask any Salvadorian. It is the closest i get to eating fish raw (the acid is supposed to "cook" the finely cubed flesh).

Next month i will tell you all about my fish fillet, rice noodle and coconut cream soup.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Paul

Nicely done. It's good to get a start at last after decidedly ordinary weather.

Longtails are featuring in the catches up here again. Last year we got them every month from February to late September, when the current Noosa Yakkers Record longtail was captured and marked the end of the season. This year we've recorded them in January, February and March, one or two per month, all caught very close to shore at Noosa; and salti got one at Coolum this month. The weather seems to have broken so we're hoping for an aching-arms April.

Kev


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

paulo said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone. It took me two weeks to get one to the boat last year. I dropped the first four, one after a 50 min battle.


Why do you reckon they got off Paulo? I have found that using braid it pays to go very gentle on them with braid when they lunge and shake because unlike mono it has no shock absorbing qualites and I believe it can rip hooks rather easily.



paulo said:


> Its about that time of year when the longtails start to show. We chased these cruel bastard fish under pedal for 6 hours last weekend when they were busting up all over the place. With smaller baitballs the fish sounded before you could reach them. Only two money shots the whole day and dropped both.


Have you tried a stealth approach, casting to them with a small metal slices? This can make a difference if they are shy. Over here I target them with 40 gm Wonder Wobblers, letting them sink down in the water column before cranking back in. They seem to have a penchant for trolled Yo-zuri crystal minnows in the blue/silver colour too.

Got sick of catching the things last year but double hookups can make life interesting. Still hoping to score a big mack this year though.
~


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Good on you Paul
Seems the harder you work - the luckier you get
Pretty quiet out there - your tuna made my flattie look like whitebait!
cheers
Mark


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

exp2000 said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried a stealth approach, casting to them with a small metal slices? This can make a difference if they are shy. Over here I target them with 40 gm Wonder Wobblers, letting them sink down in the water column before cranking back in. They seem to have a penchant for trolled Yo-zuri crystal minnows in the blue/silver colour too.
> > ~


The fish here get a lot more attention from boats of all varieties and as such are a little more flighty. They move quickly in small pods rather than large schools. Casting small metals was the accepted practice here too for many years, but sometimes the fish feed on such small bait and become focused on such tiny bait that they still refuse even 15 & 20g slugs.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one mate


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hoit is checking all available flights right now. :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice work Paulo

Beekeeper will be hoping that he doesn't have to wait until September to replicate your success


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You're the Longtail man Paul! Specimens that size would give a good account of themselves.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Was only really a matter of time wasn't it bud ;P
Well done mate, hope I get a chance to run into a few of you guys out there over the cold months for a snap or tuna.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Teo (Jan 3, 2013)

That's great Paulo! What is your secret.
Matteo


----------

